# Solved: Adobe reader find not working



## $lim (Oct 26, 2004)

I try to find a word on a pdf file and it comes back saying the find item not found. Does anyone know why this is. I even tried searchng just a letter and I get the same thing. It is version 7.0.7

This document was scanned from a Xerox copier.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Which way did you scan it?

PDF Normal: for compact, searchable files - the ideal Web format.

PDF Image: for a cross-platform image of the entire scanned page.

PDF Image+Text: for an image of the entire scanned page with OCRed text hidden behind, creating a searchable bitmap - the ideal format for meeting legal requirements to preserve the look of the original scanned image.

The top and bottom type of scan should result in being able to search the file the Middle one however if yuo just did an image scan will NOT be searchable within PDF form. I would probably check with the Xerox machine to see its scanning to pdf options it may be it only does PDF Image and then you can't do the search.


----------



## $lim (Oct 26, 2004)

You are correct the Doc was never OCRed. It just scanned the image of the pdf. Just found that out this morning. Thanks for you help.


----------

